# Help! My dog goes nuts when he sees other dogs during his walks.



## carleygirlfriend (May 2, 2007)

I adopted my dog from a shelter back in March. He is two. Whenever I walk him he goes absolutely nuts when he sees other dogs. I have tried walking in the other direction when I see them but, if he has already seen them, he turns around and continues to bark and pull on the lead. He is a small dog (schnauzer/poodle). I have tried squirting him with water when he acts up but that has not worked either. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Try this...

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001b/desensitizing.htm


----------

